
IOS 7, gradients, and usability - bbx
http://jgthms.com/ios-7-gradients-and-usability.html
======
planetjones
>> Many lines, no gradients, light shadows on the slider handles. What is
interactive? What’s not?

Disclaimer: I'm not a designer. But as a user, from the screenshot given I
would expect:

\- downward arrow collapses it / maybe can slide from that point

\- circular buttons are enabled when highlighted in white

\- sliders drag left and right

\- rewind, play and fast forwards are clickable

\- rest of buttons (airdrop, airplay, safari and camera) do something e.g.
launch an app

Personally I'd say this flat design looks clear to me.

I don't think yesterday's presentation was revolutionary (rather a catch up to
Android) but as a user I do find some of the criticism harsh.

~~~
bbx
You're right. Maybe I wasn't clear in that paragraph but I was saying that the
Control Center is probably the most usable element in iOS 7. The questions
"What is interactive? What's not?" is probably what a user will ask himself
the first time he launches it, but as I say further down "I guess such a
heavily used feature as the Control Center will only require a few minutes to
get accustomed to".

